

Toronto startup's booking app attracts barbershops from around the world - chriswoodford
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/sb-growth/day-to-day/hamilton-startups-booking-app-attracts-barbershops-from-around-the-world/article19291529/#dashboard/follows/

======
theklub
Wow, that is a very crowded page to the point of being hard to read.

Here is the link to the actual software,
[http://resurva.com/](http://resurva.com/)

------
kstop
I use this (and the services of the Crow's Nest as mentioned). It's a neat
little app, built to be mobile-friendly. They're probably charging too little
for it. (paging patio11...)

------
sunir
If you're in Toronto / Waterloo and aim at the b2b space, please email me:
sunir olark.com

We're doing another meet up of the local b2b cloud software folks next month
as part of the one and only trade association.

[http://www.thesmallbusinessweb.com](http://www.thesmallbusinessweb.com)

You can ping me even if you're not in Ontario; I just happen to live in
Toronto. We're globe spanning. :) We're doing events in Seattle (next week),
Atlanta, Raleigh, Berlin, and Boston in the next few months.

------
grigory
Curious to see this. At my "just failed" startup, our first product was a
booking app targeted at tattoo studios. It was a hard niche to crack for a
variety of reasons, and in retrospect we've moved on a little too soon without
spending enough time exploring alternative applications.

------
chrislomax
Interesting, it's probably the type of software I would build and enjoy
building.

I never thought the market could be so niche to barbers though, guess that
trend hasn't made it t'up North of UK

Ironically the website does not work on mobile.

~~~
lucaspiller
In the UK the main difference to me between a barbershop and a salon is for
the former you don't need to book.

Personally I despise making appointments. I'd much rather think at lunch 'oh
my hairs getting a bit long', head to the babershop, wait 10 minutes and get
it done.

------
arms77
It is interesting to see how a community hardly using computers for
reservations uses an app. I wonder if convincing barber shops or other similar
businesses to use the app is difficult.

------
infinitone
Small world... we're based in Toronto too, and we provide a similar service
for cleaning businesses; [http://carwashy.com](http://carwashy.com)

------
jsamuel
I love how they narrowed their focus to barbershops. One of the hardest parts
of many startups is finding and staying focused on the right niche.

~~~
giarc
Barbershops appear to be their main niche, but they do have a similar focus on
others.

From their page.

Resurva for Barbershops

Resurva for Room Booking

Resurva for Conferences

Resurva for Salons

Resurva for Spas

Resurva for Massage Therapists

~~~
Kluny
I hope soon, it will be Resurva for dentists and doctors.

~~~
foobarqux
Maybe they will call it Zocdoc.

------
EC1
I wonder how much they are making. I love going to crows nest, great place.

------
dangliar
With nearly 3 million in population and an energy in the air not unlike New
York City, Toronto should be more of a startup scene than it is.

This is the first T.O. startup I've read about for as long as I can remember.

~~~
psobot
There's a ton of established (and YC) startups in the city: Shopify, Upverter,
500px, Chango, Wattpad, XMG, Uken Games, and PagerDuty are all based here or
have offices here, just to name a few.

~~~
chriswoodford
Does Shopify have a Toronto office now? FreshBooks is a Toronto staple as well

~~~
Oculus
Yes Shopify has a Toronto office after their acquisition of Jet Cooper:
[http://www.jetcooper.com/](http://www.jetcooper.com/)

